# Split/Second kann nicht online spielen



## brennmeister0815 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,
nun spiele ich Split/Second schon eine lange Weile offline, bin mit der Solo-Kampagne mehr als durch.
Nun wollte ich mal ein paar Runden online zocken- geht aber nicht. Wenn ich im Menü "Online" auswähle, versucht das Programm sich online mit dem Server zu verbinden, leider erfolglos 
Meine Netzwerkkarte, eine Killer NIC, habe ich schon die exe-Datei von Split/Second als unbedenklich verklickert. Hatte bei NfS Shift auch funktioniert, vielleicht blockt die FRITZ! Box? Müssen einzelne Ports frei gegeben werden? Das Faltblatt in der Box ist mit unglaublichen zwei Seiten nicht wirklich informativ... 
Dank' schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## FrozenBoy (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs auch und bei mir läuft es einwandfrei.

Habe keine Ports per Hand freigeben müssen und die Firewall permanent aus.

Vll. blockt deine Firewall oder dein AVIR Programm den Zugriff.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hm, Firewall deaktivieren  Wozu ist denn eine Firewall da  O.K. zu Testzwecken werde ich's mal probieren. Melde mich dann wieder...


----------

